# L245 Specs



## texray (Jul 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the engine oil capacity on a L245? TIA


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I sold all of my L245 manuals and leftover stuff and forgot how much oil the crankcase takes. I would suggest calling the guys at Tractor Smart and asking.

Tractor Smart


----------



## Blaine (Sep 20, 2004)

I changed the oil in my L245 last year, I believe it took 6 or 7 quarts! :tractorsm


----------

